# Help me build up gaming PC



## BrokenCarr00t1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys! I wanna build a new gaming pc! But cause im noob when it comes to PC can you help me out ? 

I need some good gaming PC which will run Battlefield 3 on highest settings and resolution, also new popular games. Also i would like to record my gameplays on fraps , but i dont want to get lag all the time when i record. Also i like editing on After effects so i will probably need some more RAM. 

My budget is no more than 710 Euros. I dont have any part for PC , so i need whole PC. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use our suggested build list as a guide: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## BrokenCarr00t1 (Jan 28, 2013)

But i wonder if Newegg do shiping in Sweden ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No they do not but you can still use the list as a guide to top quality known compatible components and purchase from a vendor that services your location.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

It's unlikely that you'll be running BF3 on ultra with that budget, but high should be okay. Fraps performance may also vary though I haven't used it in years so it may be fine. FRAPS users usually recommend a dedicated 10000 RPM drive or SSD to avoid stuttering.

Amazon UK delivers for free to Sweden for orders over 25 pounds. They're probably your best bet as their prices are among the most competitive in the eurozone.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SSD's and Raptors are not a good bang for buck. For a budget PC, the money could be put to better use.
Gaming is primarily dependent on the GPU and the $800 builds (both Intel and AMD) exceed the recommended requirements for BF3.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Tyree said:


> SSD's and Raptors are not a good bang for buck. For a budget PC, the money could be put to better use.


Indeed. I just wanted to mention that the performance BrokenCarr00t1 is looking for can't be guaranteed at this price level.



Tyree said:


> Gaming is primarily dependent on the GPU and the $800 builds (both Intel and AMD) exceed the recommended requirements for BF3.


I ran BF3 for a while yesterday and I believe that running everything on a mix of high to ultra should be possible indeed. My 7850 is slightly stronger than the listed cards (a 7850 with only 1GB ) and achieves smooth performance with ultra textures and everything else on high on 1080p, both in campaign and MP. Given that you'll likely be playing MP only, which is not as taxing on the GPU you should be able to push performance to ultra and still achieve a playable FPS.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

If FRAPS is a priority, you'll want at least two drives, and the one on which you will be recording will need to be at least 7200 RPM for quality recordings. A 10000 RPM Velociraptor is a good choice if you can afford it, but it will come at a trade-off as you would have otherwise spent the cash on the GPU.


On Newegg.com, if I put together a shopping cart consisting of

AMD FX-6100
ASUS M5A97 AM3+
G.Skill 2x4gb DDR3-1600
Seagate 1tb 7200 RPM HDD
WD 600gb 10000 RPM HDD
Gigabyte HD 7850 2gb
XFX 650-watt PSU
ASUS DVD-RW
Cooler Master Elite 430 Case

The total comes out to ~$890 after shipping. According to Google's currency converter, your budget converted into dollars is ~$950, but I can't say for sure how such a list would turn out because of the different taxes and international shipping rates.

If you can't quite afford such a build, an HD 6950 or 6870 should be fine with a little more compromise on the settings.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

BrokenCarr00t1 said:


> My budget is no more than 710 Euros. I dont have any part for PC , so i need whole PC.


----------



## BrokenCarr00t1 (Jan 28, 2013)

I already can run battlefield 3 on mixed high and ultra high without anti aliasing or 2x but it lags on 1920 x 1080p . My current spec is :

4gb of RAM 
Geforce 560 1GB 
2 HDD (very old , about 5 years) 900GB 
i5 2320 3.0 

But this PC is to be sold soon! 

Anyway here is some PC that i build
Corsair Carbide Series 300R CC-9011014-WW Mid-Tower Gaming Case 
Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK Builder Series 600W Power Supply
Western Digital 1TB internal Hard Drive - Caviar Blue (3.5 inch)
Samsung 840 Series Pro 128GB 2.5 inch SATA Solid State Drive
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B 8GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3 Vengeance Memory 
Gigabyte SKT-1155 Z77X-D3H Motherboard
Gigabyte NVIDIA GTX660 2GB DDR5 PCI-E Graphics Card
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (120mm)
Intel 3rd Generation Core i5-3570K CPU (4 x 3.40GHz, Ivy Bridge, Socket 1155, 6Mb L3 Cache, Intel Turbo Boost Technology 2.0

but is over my budget... its 766 pounds and i have only 610 pounds. So i wonder if you can advice me what should i change to get price i desire and not so much performance differences... 

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU needs to be changed to a better quality 520W minimum. SeaSonic and XFX are top quality.
First place to cut back is the SSD. They're not a good value at this time and offer little more than faster boot/access times for the high price.


----------



## Mikey585 (Feb 19, 2013)

You could save a little cash if you go for the 3570 in stead of the "K" version. If you do that you could also drop the aftermarket cooler since you wouldn't be over clocking the CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good catch by Mikey585 on the CPU cooler and the "k" CPU. US prices are very minimal between the 3570 and 3570k though.
The OEM cooler is fine if no OC is applied and OC'ing is rather pointless with newer CPU's.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

A good site to use is PC part picker 

Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll third the suggestion to remove the cooler, stock should serve you fine.

And I'll second Tyree on dropping the SSD. As it's not an integral part of the build, you can always buy it later if you feel that Fraps isn't performing up to spec and it's worth the investment. If you buy a dedicated drive, make sure that it's large enough to suit your needs. Uncompressed HD recording will fill up small drives in short order.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

BrokenCarr00t1 said:


> But this PC is to be sold soon!
> 
> Anyway here is some PC that i build
> Corsair Carbide Series 300R CC-9011014-WW Mid-Tower Gaming Case
> ...


Intel i5 3570k is £173.99 getting the non-K version will save a few pounds? but who's kidding here a few pounds wont do nothing 
Switch to AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz Socket AM3+ which costs £103.98
and do the math. it saves you £70 !! for your budget AMD is more suitable and you wont even notice the difference in gaming performance


Edit: Try this swedish pc parts supplier Komplett.se - laptop - dator - datorkomponenter - tv - smartphone mm

Here's a reference build which is cheaper than your original price


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I second the AMD build and keep that aftermarket heatsink. It'll keep your CPU nice and cool. Those stock heatsinks are not that great.

I would also go for a micro ATX board, you could save another $30 to $40 off with that too.

Stick to a 500Gb HDD, only if its half the price of the 1 TB.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

An SSD is a bad choice for FRAPS recording because you can run out of space in a prolonged gaming session.

If FRAPS is important, you will need a dedicated storage drive off which you will not be running any applications, including Windows. A 7200 RPM drive is usually fine and a 10000 RPM will remove any HDD bottleneck whatsoever.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

That AMD build looks pretty good indeed. Ebuyer doesn't deliver outside of the UK but save for the motherboard all the components listed are on Amazon, though each is a few pounds more expensive. On the other hand the GPU is another 15 pounds cheaper but lacks the free to play bundle.

With that, you can add a Caviar Black drive while only going slightly over budget. A 10000 RPM will set you back considerably more with less space to show for it. Up to you whether you can justify its cost.



McNinja said:


> I second the AMD build and keep that aftermarket heatsink. It'll keep your CPU nice and cool. Those stock heatsinks are not that great.


That cooler is another £25 which is not much but doesn't really belong in a build on this budget. The stock heat sink should be more than adequate to keep his CPU running at acceptable levels.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You could go with a AMD GPU and they give a better bang for your buck. 

A AMD 7850 would be pretty cheap.

Sapphire 11200-16-20G HD7850 GDDR5 Graphics Card (1GB)
£136.97


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

McNinja said:


> Sapphire 11200-16-20G HD7850 GDDR5 Graphics Card (1GB)
> £136.97


That is the 1GB version, which I strongly recommend against. The correct alternative is the Sapphire HD 7850 2GB which is only slightly cheaper than the GTX 660. For 7 pounds, the difference really comes down to brand preference, though most people seem to believe that the GTX is the stronger of the two.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

My bad I didn't notice that it was the 1 gb version.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

both are great cards, can't go wrong with any
I would just save the 7 quid though(my preference)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Its not worth saving the 7 quid. The 2 gb version will be able to do a bit more with memory. The memory will be a bottleneck for the card with 1 gb's.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

McNinja said:


> Its not worth saving the 7 quid. The 2 gb version will be able to do a bit more with memory. The memory will be a bottleneck for the card with 1 gb's.


The 7 pound difference _was_ between the Sapphire HD 7850 2GB at £149 and the Gigabyte GTX660 2GB at £166, which are comparable cards in Nvidia's and AMD's product line. Either I messed up the math in my earlier post or the prices have changed, with the HD 7850 now around 17 pounds cheaper than the GTX. With that difference I'd personally recommend going for the AMD card purely to save money. Performance on both cards will be close to equal. The Gigabyte is the OC version but opinions vary on whether overclocking the GPU is worth it.

BrokenCarr00t1, please take into account that whether you go with Nvidia or AMD, both have promotions running that will get you free F2P cash or games with the purchase of an Nvidia GPU or free copies of Tomb Raider (Crysis 3 for the 7900 series) and Bioshock Infinite in the case of AMD. Amazon UK does not support these promotions so if you're interested in them you'll have to find another retailer.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The 660 has a lead over the 7850, but either one should be fine at high settings. And don't worry, the difference in quality between high and ultra isn't much (but the demand on your GPU is). The difference between the 1gb 7850 and the 2gb 7850 is worth the extra cost because you get better minimum framerates, which is important for multiplayer reaction times.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it worth waiting for 8000 series I want to go from 6870 to 8870


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is rarely a good idea to purchase anything brand new, if in fact it is actually new.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

tanveerahmed2k said:


> Is it worth waiting for 8000 series I want to go from 6870 to 8870


That's a call only you can make. New hardware generations are released continually which is why you often hear that a PC will be obsolete the second it's built. If you're fine with your old PC then you don't need to build a new one now and it makes sense to wait. That way you can squeeze the maximum amount of use out of your old PC.

And personally I'd stick with the XX50 over the XX70.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

New video card series are rarely released with superior cost/performance ratios. The fact that they're new is enough to get sales. Right now is a very good time to spend $200 or less on a video card.


----------

